# New baby binturongs



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

Our pair of palawan binturongs has had 2 babies and here is one pictured with mum


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

glad they are doing well: victory: litter 2, not many zoos "in the world" could say they done that :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

thanks Phil


----------



## readingsnakes1 (Jan 26, 2011)

nice one beebee, baby looks beautiful and healthy


----------

